# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  [WIP] Ships Graveyard - undersea map

## torstan

So I'm coming to the end of my current major adventure in my campaign and I need a kraken battle, so here's an undersea ships graveyard. The kraken is excavating a hole in the sea floor through to the underdark - to dark ends and catastrophic consequences. The PCs must stop it.

Here's the sketch:

----------


## torstan

Line art complete for the stony floor:

----------


## Ascension

I 'd like to be able to see like you do.  I can totally understand what this is but there's no way that I could ever envision it myself.  Nice job.

----------


## torstan

Thanks. Let's see if I can follow that through to the end.

----------


## torstan

Now with added kelp beds and the first wreck:

----------


## Steel General

This is really shaping up nicely, looking forward to the final version.

----------


## Djekspek

I love handdrawn maps and this one is looking awesome. Wish I could do clean lines like that. Any chance you will color the final version (please?) cheers

----------


## torstan

I certainly will be. I've got a couple more wrecks to pen in first and then the colouring will start. Just finished a big commission (30Mpx iso world map - looking forward to being able to show that off!) so it's nice to be able to do a public WIP again  :Smile: 

Thanks for the encouragement guys. More to come soon.

----------


## torstan

Okay, here's the final line art version:

----------


## coffeefery

Very nice! I look forward to seeing the final version too.

----------


## torstan

Thanks! Here it is with a little colour:

----------


## torstan

Working into this with a little more light and shade:

----------


## torstan

Now moved to a Challenge Entry. The new WIP thread is here:

http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=8633

----------

